# Hackaberry



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I am looking for some free workers.  I have 2 hackaberry trees down and a few limbs hanging that needs to be cut. Would any of you woodworkers want some fresh and there even might be some spalted hackaberry. I need to nail down a date we can all get down and do some cutting before they haul it off to be throwed in a dump. I can do much cutting since my chainsaw won't run good after being under salt water then sitting for 3 months. Just remember we are in a slight war zone no services just police and very few of them. You have to bring your own water and toilet paper. If you need to use it, do it before we cut the second tree. Thats the bathroom.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby, I have booked duck hunts the rest of the month, then I'm free for a good long while. If you put it together for this month, I would stil be able to make it during the week, or a Sunday of the last two weekends.

I have a truck, a small trailer, a gennerator and an electric chainsaw. I don't need any wood, but I'm here to help.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Let me check my schedule and get back to you. I need to go to the Valley this week or next but might be able to slip down one day - see a few customers on the way. I have a big Stihl that will whack that stuff in a hurry.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...count us in if we are around. Karen and I would be happy to lend a helping hand. We don't mind getting dirty! I have a good chainsaw and a decent back. When can we 'pin down' a date???? jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure right now but it should be in the next week or 2. If not the clean up crews may have already got the trees along with all the other trash. Which I hope they do but would like to share some of the hackaberry with the good folks on here. I can't get out there and do any cutting right now though to save any of it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, I hate to say it, but I am leaving Tuesday for my trip to Thailand for 3 weeks. After that, I could probably schedule a trip your way, but sounds too late. I'm sorry, I would love to come help you and hate to promise help and can't make it but I just can't at this time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby, Check your PM - I can shake free tomorrow (Saturday) and cut them up for you. My son has borrowed my truck so I'll be in my car which will make it tough to haul any back for anyone but at least they'll be cut up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

As of right now we plan on being down there tomorrow. Should be there by 10 or 11am. It depends on my help and what time they get here. check your pms Viking


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sure sorry I can't get down there and help ya, Bobby. These old bones just aint up to no manual labor no more. I'd be more than happy to foot the bill for you to pick up some young strong lad to do the heavy hauling for you guys tomorrow.. '*Manuel *Labor' is the way I gotta go now..:tongue:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...we are down at Aransas Pass until Sunday. Karen and I want to help out...can you give us another date?? Keep me posted..jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got your PM Bobby - we should be down there around noonish or a little after and we'll give you a call. See you there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Anyone else that wants to come down let me know. There are 2 trees down and need to be cut. If not they will be taken away by the trash pickup people. Lots of good wood and some may be spalted.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Viking came over today and cut some of that hackaberry up. The limbs that are dead have some nice looking spalt in them. He cut several crouchs that should make some good natural edge bowls. Some aregoing to be small, but just the right size for mini lathes. If some of you want some.I will bring some back with me next time I am down.


GB I have a question. Some of the bigger pieces was still wet and had spalt in them in small places. What would cause this. I will try to get pictures next time.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Spalting requires water. Only green or otherwise wet wood can spalt. Think of the fungi as extreamly small mushrooms, same conditions needed, moisture and a food source.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...like ET says. If you have a place to 'store' them, do it. Just tuck them away somewhere and they will be ready for you in a few months. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We were thinking about you on a couple of those pieces GB. It was a struggle to carry them out to a clear spot and my back is telling me about it - looks like an Advil night.







We did get a pretty good stack of wood if anybody needs any. Guys - unless you see it in person you can't imagine what Bobby is faced with (not to mention the other residents in the area). He has got a LOT of work ahead of him. The destruction is incredible throughout the whole area - still lots of cars piled up on each other, huge mounds of debris, houses in various stages of collapse, pilings where houses used to be - you name it. Bobby's house is stripped down to bare boards with lots to do to plumbing and electrical. It's going to take a long time to get back to normal.


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Viking48 said:


> It's going to take a long time to get back to normal.


Normal... why would you want to change him? LOL... Just kidding. I' don't even know Bobby. But I am familiar with his area of distruction. That's some of my hunting and fishing grounds.

Bobby, add me to the list of good people that wish to help you re-build.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a shot of the Hackberry I drug home. Looks like it's got some pretty good color in it. BTW Bobby - we forgot to move those first limbs I cut. There's a couple you probably can't (or shouldn't) move but there are quite a few that aren't that big.

Tortuga - If you think your photography skills are lacking wait until you take a look at this.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice haul. As long as you leave it somewhere it will stay moist and not dry out, it will continue to spalt. I'd be happy to take a few, but I'll wait till the "Big Bobby" weekend and get em out of his way. I already have a ton of it from local Ike trees behind the garage. 

Bobby, I'm thinking when you are ready, we could put together a pretty good turn out for you. Heck, maybe even set up a BBQ pit or cooker, bring a trailer or two, gennerators ? What kind of "help" would help most ? More clean up, demo, rebuilding ? Is the place dried in ?, secure ? ...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Bobby, I'm thinking when you are ready, we could put together a pretty good turn out for you. *Heck, maybe even set up a BBQ pit or cooker, bring a trailer or two, gennerators* ? What kind of "help" would help most ? More clean up, demo,_ rebuilding ? Is the place dried in ?, secure ? ... "

Sounds like a plan to me. Date????????? gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Here's a shot of the Hackberry I drug home. Looks like it's got some pretty good color in it. BTW Bobby - *we forgot to move those first limbs I cut. There's a couple you probably can't (or shouldn't) move but there are quite a few that aren't that big*.
> 
> Tortuga - If you think your photography skills are lacking wait until you take a look at this.


Remember I have a Hummer :rotfl: That and a chain and I can move almost anything :rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

True - just don't try to stack them with the rest. The obstacle course through your shop might be tough.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Remember I have a Hummer :rotfl: That and a chain and I can move almost anything :rotfl:


I thought that was Barbara's Hummer ???:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I thought that was Barbara's Hummer ???:rotfl:


It is but she lets me drive it sometimes. And make the payments on it.:spineyes:

A bar B Q sounds good. Let me get some materials together and see what all I can get done in one day and I will set a date.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Most any day but Sunday and I'll be there Bobby....


----------

